

What Ever Happened to Nuclear Weapons? [video] - Audiophilip
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6121_-_en_-_saal_2_-_201412291715_-_what_ever_happened_to_nuclear_weapons_-_michael_buker.html

======
RootDynasty
English version: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKxj-
Jh9pmY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKxj-Jh9pmY)

------
Audiophilip
IMHO one of the best talks at 31C3.

------
tikums
In light of Russia's recent acitons, non-proliferation is an impossibility.
Russia is using its status as a nuclear state to bully their neighbouring
states into submission (Ukraine, Georgia, Moldova, Poland)[1]. This is not
dealt with in the talk, other than "Budapest Memorandum" being mentioned in
passing.

Mr Büker calls for NATO to abandon its "nuclear sharing" agreement, which
allows for nuclear weapons to be deployed in Europe. Really? Should we just
ignore the Russian threat? It is known that Russia's military doctrine
supports pre-emptive/first-use nuclear strike strategy, and recently it has
warned that it could resort to use of nuclear weapons if Ukraine tries to
retake Crimea[2].

Hope is expressed, but no explaination has been given on how nuclear non-
proliferation can be achieved, in practical terms. This is a game-theory
problem. Why would you give up your nukes first?

Lest we forget, "Ukraine was once the third-largest nuclear power[3]. In 1994,
Ukraine performed a remarkably peaceful act, an act which no other state has
since done, nor which any nation will henceforth undertake in the future. It
gave-up its nuclear weapons in order to secure its sovereignty, its borders,
and its freedom. In return, Ukraine was promised recognition and respect for
its borders. Instead, Ukraine has now been made to pay for its naïveté. Those
states which now possess or seek to acquire nuclear weapons will take their
lead from Ukraine's folly and they will hold-on, fastidiously, to their own
nuclear threats and ambitions until they are taken from them by force alone.
Until the Ukrainian nation is made whole, all others will know that those bold
promises made two decades ago were simply worthless and foolhardy."

\--

[1] "Western nations view Russian bellicosity and belligerence as having
markedly increased as of late, with tests of new nuclear-capable missiles
occurring on a regular basis, military conflicts with neighboring states,
claims of a Russian "sphere of influence" on the perimeter of the old Soviet
Union, the rise of ultra-nationalist "Putin Youth" groups, aggressive
politicization of and threats of withdrawal of natural gas supplies to Europe
should the Europeans not make certain policy concessions, and even threats of
a nuclear first strike against Poland have been heard to be made by certain
Russian generals." Source: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-
emptive_nuclear_strike](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-
emptive_nuclear_strike)

[2] [http://thediplomat.com/2014/07/russia-threatens-nuclear-
stri...](http://thediplomat.com/2014/07/russia-threatens-nuclear-strikes-over-
crimea/)

[3] [http://www.kyivpost.com/opinion/op-ed/john-f-hall-
jr-364916....](http://www.kyivpost.com/opinion/op-ed/john-f-hall-
jr-364916.html?flavour=mobile)

